# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Отношение к врачам, обращение за помощью

## Chill

...

----------


## Ocean_ovna

За  время своей профессиональной деятельности, к сожалению, встречал не очень много действительно грамотных специалистов. В основном, очень много посредственных, но вероятно с более высоким IQ, чем "средняя температура по больнице".

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Сам врач. В последнее время мое отношение к коллегам становится все хуже и хуже.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Новости почитайте. "Врач избил пациента до смерти в приемном отделении", "ЛОР изнасиловал пациентку на приеме", "В роддоме живого младенца записали мертворожденным, чтобы не портить статистику", "Онкобольной убил врача, потому что тот отказался выписать рецепт на обезболивающее", "Бригада СМП привезла старика с инсультом домой и высадила на лавочку у подъезда", "Врач отказалась принимать пациентку, сославшись на то, что до конца смены осталось 5 минут. Женщина умерла". И т.д., и т.п.
Я сам в одном из своих первых постов рассказывал интересные истории, свидетелем которых стал я сам.

----------


## Wasted

У нас целое "дело врачей" раскрутили за массовые взятки и откаты при госзакупках. Печально всё это... Честь и совесть стали рудиментом, в кого превращаются люди, ужас! ((

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> У нас целое "дело врачей" раскрутили за массовые взятки и откаты при госзакупках. Печально всё это... Честь и совесть стали рудиментом, в кого превращаются люди, ужас! ((


 Врач - от слова "врать". Врачей много, а лекарей единицы.

----------


## ReactorOfHate

Конкретно с психологами мне доводилось общаться. Такое себе. Создаётся впечатление, что у них скудные взгляды на жизнь, и не особо они понимают людей с нетипичным для них мировоззрением. Правда все они были из государственных учреждений. Не знаю, как насчёт частных. И есть ли вообще разница, кроме оплаты?

----------


## June

У меня проблемы со здоровьем с детства. С 12 лет постоянно болела голова, простуда никогда полностью не проходила. Сердце побаливало, давление повышалось, со временем добавились желудочно-кишечные и аутоиммунные проблемы. Соответственно, к врачам за помощью я обращался часто. По поводу головной боли мне и в 12 лет, и в 24 говорили – переходный возраст, в 35 сказали, что у некоторых на пенсии проходит. Про простуду есть такой анекдот: если её не лечить, она проходит за две недели, а если лечить, за 14 дней. Анекдот этот про отечественную медицину. Брат как-то летел в Китай по делам и его по дороге сильно продуло кондиционером, он шею повернуть не мог. Китайцы подсказали клинику для местных, там сделали массаж горячими мешочками и ещё какие-то процедуры, обошлось удовольствие долларов в 10 или 20. Все симптомы полностью ушли, он думал наутро боль вернётся, а ни фига. Полностью вылечили за одно посещение. У нас же как в анекдоте, хорошо лечиться, когда болезнь сама проходит. Тебе немножко посадят печень ненужными препаратами, но иммунитет несмотря ни на что свою работу сделает. Хуже, когда болезнь сама не проходит. Тут ты и поймёшь, что и медицина тебе ничем не поможет. Мне прижигали горло азотнокислым серебром. Когда появилась мода на криотерапию, отец раздобыл на работе дефицитный в то время дюар с жидким азотом. Как об стену горох. После метода, со слов врачихи, со 100%-ой эффективностью, у меня нос месяца два вообще не дышал и жутко болел. Когда она сказала “а я ещё и хирург хороший” и предложила подрезать слизистую, я её вежливо поблагодарил и больше к ней не ходил. Я мог бы долго расписывать свои приключения, но сейчас нет времени и вы замучаетесь читать. Короткое резюме: когда я находил ответ на какой-нибудь вопрос, оказывалось, что процентов 99 всех предыдущих диагнозов и назначений были полной лажей. Даже самую элементарную проблему не помогут решить ни в государственной клинике, ни в частной. Ни простой врач, ни КМН, ни профессор.

Помотавшись по врачам, я понял одно: никто даже пытаться не будет меня вылечить. Существующая система к этому не мотивирует. Врачам в поликлинике нужно успеть за 12 минут вбить кучу символов в компьютер, которым они пользоваться толком не умеют и который на предпоследнем символе уйдёт на перезагрузку, потому что собран из самого дешёвого дерьма с помойки. В частной клинике время на посещение выделят больше, но если врач меня вылечит, я же скажу спасибо и больше не приду, правильно? А ему семью кормить надо. Поэтому и назначают дорогостоящие ненужные анализы и такое лечение, при котором я буду вынужден приходить к врачу снова и снова. Да даже если такой врач захочет помочь, сможет ли?

Короче, я вижу три варианта решение проблем со здоровьем:

-	Найти врача, который будет заинтересован вылечить пациента;
-	Поехать в страну с развитой медициной;
-	Разобраться в проблеме самому;

Вспомнил ещё один старый анекдот. Идёт собрание в колхозе на предмет починки коровника. Встаёт председатель и говорит: так, есть два варианта. Реалистический и фантастический. Реалистический: прилетят инопланетяне и все починят. Фантастический: мы починим коровник сами. Не знаю, какой из моих вариантов выглядит реалистичнее. Мне больше нравится последний. Самому разработать стратегию изучения проблемы и самому её реализовать. Разобрался же я так с лактазной недостаточностью самостоятельно. По дороге узнал, что такое, например, осмос. Стало кое-что понятно, например, почему нельзя пить морскую воду. А дальше, если проблема потребует хирургического вмешательства, придётся искать хирурга. Сам себе аппендикс не удалишь, если ты не тот доктор-полярник, который это сделал.

Про психологов как-нибудь в другой раз отпишусь.

----------


## June

Человек в фейсбуке описал свой опыт лежания в реанимации. Верю, своими глазами подобное видел.

-------

Многие писали и спрашивали, куда пропал, что случилось, почему не отвечаю... 
беда, как известно, не приходит одна. История с падением получила развитие... в виде гемотомы мозга с тяжёлыми последствиями . Ничего пока не закончилось - ещё в больнице. В субботу перенёс тяжелую операцию с трепанацией черепа... 
пишу это просто, чтобы всем ответить разом. Извините, кому не ответил - сейчас это электронное общение отнимает много сил...

Ужасы:
Знаете что страшно? Даже если вам повезло и Бог спас вас послав талантливого и светлого нейрохирурга - ещё надо пережить реанимацию... на каждый тезис найдётся куча оправданий почему все так, мол людей мало, зарплаты маленькие а правила статистикой написаны .

После операции я поступил в реанимацию , в сознание пришёл после наркоза почти моментально , такова специфика моего организма , но дело было к ночи и уставшим на сутках «сестрам» церемониться не хотелось.. мне зафигачили дозу седативного, привязали к койке руки и долго в палате никого не было...

Что это за вещество, мне потом сказали кажется неореланиум или как-то так. Каков он для человека в сознании ? Это кома организма . Нельзя даже глазами пошевелить , но мозг мой был в полном сознании. В рот мне воткнули дыхательные трубки. Один нюанс у меня от гемотомы очень сильно сопли шли и горло постоянно забивалось ... я учился выходить из этой комы по чуть-чуть сначала шевелить глазами, потом пальцами ног потом кистями рук , плечами.. процедура преодоления комы занимала примерно час... в правом запястье у меня титановая пластина и мне так больно вывернули руку что боль была нестерпима ... в довершение ко всему ноги мне сначала сложили крест накрасит из-за чего они горели и затекли ... с дыхательной трубкой даже стонать невозможно... когда сестра заходила в бокс, я старался пошевелить ногами сильно и руками обратить на себя внимание.. знаете что получал ? Новую дозу неореланиума на третий раз сестра прочистила горло со словами ну и сопливый гад, а когд с пальца упал индикатор пульса и сработала сигнализация подошла ударила кулаком в плечо а во второй раз в лицо и сказала «сука будешь мне ещё мешать»...

Рядом со мной лежала очень старая женщина которую материли и били несколько раз «сука, чтоб ты сдохла на рентгене» в довершение примерно ночью сестра заявила «я пошла спать, пошли все нахуй...» никто не обращал внимания на орущие индикаторы давления на всех койках... всем было пох... через очередной час пришло сообщение о том, что идёт линейная проверка и никто не должен спать...

Снова стали ходить. Мой организм настолько измотался, что я отчаялся. Но утром когда закончилась смена «две добрые» души уходя сказали «а давай мы его свяжем покрепче заебал он..» и ещё крепче затянули. Новой смене на мои муки было все равно. тут меня на Кт повезли я языком кое как вытолкнул часть трубки чтобы хоть что-то сказать, но увидев это сестра попыталась вставить назад ее - не получилось ... вытащила я надеялся успеть что-то сказать но горло обессилило ... знаете что она сделала ? Воткнула в горло марлевый кляп и часть трубки... я надеялся что пока будут везти на кт меня отвяжут но хрен там. Ко мне подходил реаниматолог со словами Юрий я понимаю что вы устали от трубки подождите несколько часов и я уберу ее.. подождать не удоломь когда в боксе никого не было минут сорок а Часы на стене я видел начался острый приступ рвоты, нос залило, марля слиплась и стала приваливаться в пищевод , никого нет.. зашла сестра записала показатели мочи в пакете котектора и ушла... я понял, что это конец. Последнее, что сделал - задержал дыхание и стал левой рукой ощупывать узел ... чудом, пока меня возили на кт он немного ослаб. Примерно с пятой попытки за минуту я смог его развязать и вытащить все это дерьмо изо рта ... освободил вторую руку. Тут же сработала сигнализация дыхательная. Нарисовались - вы зачем это сделали это опасно. Бляядь я умирал ! 
Были и другие сцены, например, когда сестры водили ко мне других глянь какие у моего зубы хорошие, а ему 42!...

мне не стыдно все это рассказать, это им с этим жить!

Якобы связанные руки это для защиты пациентов, но два человека на два бокса и когда подолгу никого нет это пиздец. Такое отношение - это ужас.... потом меня как «стабильного» пациента отвезли в коридор в реанимации .... минута молчания .... и с новым пациентом повторилась история, как со мной связанные руки трубка и рвота. На его счастье зашла уборщица которая стала орать помогите...

Были и другие истории и плохие и светлые ... знаете зачем это рассказал ? Не для лайков и комментариев «бедный Юра».... следите за своими родными, контролируйте ВСЕ. Будьте готовы ко всему!

Моя история ещё не окончилась , но благодаря Любимой и Божьей помощи я могу сейчас рассказать вам, как бывает , в 21 веке, в Москве...

Я не знаю, зачем у нас строят новые космодромы и мосты, когда системы здравоохранения НЕТ... кому все это нужно ?

А ещё хочу пройтись по курильщикам ... вы эгоистичные сукины дети... с одной ногой, на костылях , колясках как угодно поползёте в мужской туалет чтобы пососать этот кусок дерьма. Вообще право впше, но открытые окна сквозняки , лежат люди с астмой , заходятся кашлем , кругом эта вонь ... да пофиг, что не оборудовано , вы просто НЕ уважаете других людей... ну если так хочется, что ж вы с костылями на лифте на первый этаж на улицу не поедете ?...

Любви вам, Мира и Здоровья!

----------


## June

Посмотрел ролик от доброго доктора АйУмер. Довольно весёлый и познавательный, на мой взгляд.

----------

